# Meditation, 2nd performance & 1st perf of revised version of Chagall Reflection



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

Venue: Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 1LA
Dates: 26 September 2014, 7pm
Price: £5 
Contact details: www.prescotfestival.co.uk

Composer Dr Robert Howard (www.roberthowardmusic.co.uk) is pleased to announce the second performance of his solo organ work, Meditation. Robert is the Founder and Artistic Director of the Prescot Festival (www.prescotfestival.co.uk) and composed this work for Prescot Parish Organist Tim Hall, for the 10th Annual Prescot Festival (June 2014). The inspiration for the work was a recent visit with his students from St. Edward's College, Liverpool (Choir School to Liverpool Metropolitan Cathedral) to La Trinite Church in Paris where Messiaen was organist.

Meditation will be performed, as part of an evening of music and poetry commemorating the WWI centenary, at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, Merseyside, L34 1LA, on Friday 26th September 2014 beginning at 7pm. The first performance of Robert's revised version of his solo piano work, entitled Chagall Reflection, will also be performed, by the composer, at this event.


----------

